# Buying a bike, complete newbie! Trek 3500 Disc?



## DefyLogik (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi guys!

Well i'm looking to getting a bike here to ride back and forth to work about 4 miles each way, and hopefully to get me into the cycling spirit. I haven't ridden a bike probably in 10 years but after visiting my LBS I think i'm going to pick up the Trek 3500 Disc, which I hear is better because i'm in WA and it rains a ton. Its 439 plus they'll take $50 off because Trek is running a sale. So it'll be $385 which is kind of an investment, but I figure HEY, it'll be fun and get me into shape!

Is this a good deal? I've been doing research for about a week now and it seems good but reviews are few and far between and a couple years old. Also, I guess their is a 3500 without discs so I get a little confused on the reviews. 

The other bikes the store has around the same price is a Specialized MYKA and Giant Revel 3 W.

Hoping to make a purchase tomorrow, your thoughts and feedback is greatly appreciated.

-Pete

*ps* I'm about 5'11 185lbs if that makes a difference.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The other two are woman specific. At your height I would go for a 29er. This one is an option no tax.
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point1 29er Mountain Bikes
If you begin riding fun/difficult trails it would need a fork upgrade for 175-250.


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

I think you should get Airborne Sabre instead, $250 plus free shipping. 
Very similiar setup(actually slightly better drivetrain) compare to the Trek 3500 
Airborne Bicycles. Sabre

The Airborne Skyhawk is another option, at $350 but you end up with muchhhh better equipped vs trek 3500
Airborne Bicycles. Skyhawk

At your height and what it is use for, 19" frame should be just right


----------



## DefyLogik (Apr 20, 2013)

The Gravity looks really good but is around $450 which is kind of out of my price range for a new bike which I might set aside after a week. I think I might go with the Skyhawk, not a big fan of the color, but better for cost. However my bike store doesn't carry it, and from what i've read you really want to get it put together properly. Maybe I can buy it and have them assemble it? I'm sure it would cost 50$ or so.

Super excited to start riding soon


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

DefyLogik said:


> The Gravity looks really good but is around $450 which is kind of out of my price range for a new bike which I might set aside after a week. I think I might go with the Skyhawk, not a big fan of the color, but better for cost. However my bike store doesn't carry it, and from what i've read you really want to get it put together properly. Maybe I can buy it and have them assemble it? I'm sure it would cost 50$ or so.
> 
> Super excited to start riding soon


You have to get it online through their wedsite cuz it's stright from the manufacture. When it comes to assembling, the bike is already assembled 80% You really don't need aything other than a set of hex key and a screwdriver, they even had video on how to put together the bike. Otherwsie there are tone of video on youtube, is really easy.


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

I think is us a pretty good deal. It will get you on a bike anyway. It will all be entry level stuff which is fine. The biggest thing is if it is comfortable to you. Bike shops are negotiable also for the most part. They will probably throw in bottle cages and water bottles if you ask and they usually will tune it up for free. Don't forget a helmet. If the bike is setup for disc brakes and you don't like those it will be super easy to upgrade later. I have a friend that has been riding one of these for about 10 years.


----------



## DefyLogik (Apr 20, 2013)

With regards to picking up a Skyhawk. How would I go about getting sized? I haven't had a bike in forever and would hate to get the wrong size only to find out a couple months later  I looked up my local stores here in Seattle and couldn't find a store that carried them in inventory.


----------



## DefyLogik (Apr 20, 2013)

Awwww.... I just noticed they are Out of Stock!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

18" Skyhawk should fit you and is in stock. If you have any fit questions call the guys at Airborne direct. They are great for questions and customer service.


----------



## DefyLogik (Apr 20, 2013)

Hmm I tried to add the 18 and it says out, but it works on the 19 and 21. Thank you for all the help though, i'll give them a call and see if the 19 will work.  Now i'll have to learn all the bike paths and how to get to work without killing myself...lol


----------



## epic-gamer (Aug 18, 2012)

DefyLogik said:


> With regards to picking up a Skyhawk. How would I go about getting sized? I haven't had a bike in forever and would hate to get the wrong size only to find out a couple months later  I looked up my local stores here in Seattle and couldn't find a store that carried them in inventory.


like I mention earlier, 19" should suit you as it will give you enough stretch for better pedaling efficiency. 18" might feel too cramped for your height. 
As for ordering, you got to order it through Airborne wedsite, and I checked they have the 19" in stock. 
Before you buy, you can go to your local bike shop to try out some of their 18" and 19"bikes to see which fit you better, it gives you an idea at least. IMHO you can't go wrong with either one, but 19" sure will be better for commute/long ride.


----------



## BigDaddyFlyer (Apr 20, 2010)

If you'd like, give us a call on Monday to check fit. 800-888-BIKE. Depending on inseam and a few other factors you could be either an 18 or 19.

We are out of 16's and 18's in the Skyhawk, however we do have one 18" left here in our office. It's our display bike that sits on a rack here in the office, and was the bike that we used for photos. So its the actual bike you see when you look at the specs on the website. We've been holding onto it but since we are blowing thru the Skyhawks rather quickly and will be out soon, I'd be willing to lovingly box it up and send it to you if that's what you need.

Whatever bike you get, it's great that you want to get out there and ride! The Trek is also a good bike and shouldn't give you any issues. I like the fact that Trek spends as much time on color and graphics on their less expensive bikes compared to their expensive ones, so that the less expensive bikes don't look cheap. 

Take care,

Jeremy


----------

